# Small cast iron wok



## Colbyt

Let us know about the weight and how smooth the bottom is.


----------



## Joeywhat

If that ends up being too heavy, go get a carbon steel wok from a restaurant supply store. Potentially an Asian market if they sell cookware. It's just as non stick as cast iron when eventually worn in and seasoned, but significantly lighter than iron
It's what every Asian restaurant uses.


----------



## Nik333

I thought cast iron was for holding heat and slower cooking? My experience with woks has always been light ones that heat quickly for things like stir-fry. The point was to be able to toss it around.

My mom had an electric wok.


----------



## flyingron

I switched to a cast iron wok when we got the induction cooktop. I'm not sure the brand of mine, but it's more WOK shaped on the inside, not flat like the on e in the picture.

I agree with Nik. The best woks are practically not there at all, but can't use them on induction (really they were designed to cook over fire/gas, bot work reasonably on regular electric burners if you get them as close as possible).


----------



## Two Knots

I’ve had two woks, a thin one and the wolfgang puck one...both were disappointing.
Too big and cumbersome, and hard to clean... I’m hoping that I will love this one.
I just checked seonkyoung’s and her’s is a bit deeper, but the same concept, it’s smal and cast iron... I have high hopes for it.



__ https://www.facebook.com/217600601600798/posts/4205783549449130


Colby, I’ll let you know after my first use. How could it be bad and the price is right.


----------



## Nik333

What happened to her teeth?


----------



## Two Knots

Nothing wrong with her teeth, it was the photo. Check out these photos.


7 Mouthwatering Korean Food Channels on YouTube


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> Nothing wrong with her teeth, it was the photo. Check out these photos.


Good, I'm glad it wasn't her cooking that did her teeth in. ;D
I'm teasing.
I knew a lot of sailors in Hawaii who liked beautiful Korean women.😄


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I ordered this today, I follow an asian lady on facebook that cooks great stuff and she uses
> a wok like this...I had a 13” wolfgang puck stainless steel wok, but eventually got tired of scrubbing my brains out trying to keep it clean...all around the sides got burnt, and it was me against this wok
> after every use....Eventually I gave it away...
> 
> So, I have high hopes for this one 10” is perfect for my needs for the two of us. I have a 10” fry pan
> that I use constantly cause it’s light ...I dread pulling up my 12” pan cause it’s so heavy.
> Anyhow, the price was great.
> View attachment 638765


Personally I think stainless steel would by very bad as a wok, cast iron, meh, it needs a lot of use to get seasoned into non-stick. I had and prefer carbon steel for a wok. Heats quickly, nothing sticks. It may turn blue/black on the sides but that is the nature of the beast. Carbon Steel, the only way to fly, nothing stuck to mine from day one. Like cast iron don't wash with soap, water only. I haven't seen my wok in years, looked several weeks ago and can't find it. I need to go to the Asian store and see if they have any, they should. Get one of these to clean a wok.


----------



## wooleybooger

Just put one of these in my Amazon cart. I'll order in a week or so. Got a lot of outstanding orders and save for laters right now. 

Hand Hammered Wok


----------



## Two Knots

I think I’m a bad influence on you! 
So, yer not going to wait for my cast iron wok review? 
It’s coming tomorrow, and I’m going to make that beef dish
that I posted, if it comes early enough.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I think I’m a bad influence on you!
> So, yer not going to wait for my cast iron wok review?
> It’s coming tomorrow, and I’m going to make that beef dish
> that I posted, if it comes early enough.


Actually I've been wanting a hand hammered wok for years. However I just deleted it and was going to change my post above accordingly. I looked at the total in the cart and almost fainted. Several items got reconsidered. Too much stuff across several forums "I just can't live without."


----------



## Two Knots

You cancelled it? I ordered this wok because after seeing the stuff Seonkyoung makes
in her little wok, I wanted one... I was impressed with the look and the price. I hope i’m 
not disappointed. 
The reviews on this wok are great, everyone loves it. I read one review that said it’s 6 lbs.
I hope the two handles make it easier to lift. 
I wonder how much my 12” skillet weighs?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> You cancelled it? I ordered this wok because after seeing the stuff Seonkyoung makes
> in her little wok, I wanted one... I was impressed with the look and the price. I hope i’m
> not disappointed.
> The reviews on this wok are great, everyone loves it. I read one review that said it’s 6 lbs.
> I hope the two handles make it easier to lift.
> I wonder how much my 12” skillet weighs?


It's OK. I'll buy it in a couple months. Price may change upwards but it doesn't matter, just sitting in the cart the price will change when it does otherwise. Here's a 12" CI wok on Walmart that is said to weight 6 lbs. Scroll down to customer comments.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cast-Iron-Wok-Jim-Beam-12-Grilling-Pre-Seasoned-Wok-Handles-Provides-Superior-Heat-Retention-Even-Cooking-Grill-Oven-use/583108025#:~:text=Weight%3A%206.00%20pounds%2C%20diameter%3A,%2C%20and%20height%3A%203.0%20inches


.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> I’ve had two woks, a thin one and the wolfgang puck one...both were disappointing.
> Too big and cumbersome, and hard to clean... I’m hoping that I will love this one.
> I just checked seonkyoung’s and her’s is a bit deeper, but the same concept, it’s smal and cast iron... I have high hopes for it.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/217600601600798/posts/4205783549449130
> 
> 
> Colby, I’ll let you know after my first use. How could it be bad and the price is right.


I also have looked for a smaller one. The carbon steel one (Joyce Chen) is wonderful to cook in but just a bit unwieldy when cooking for 2.

I fear the weight will be to heavy for you to enjoy.


----------



## Joeywhat

I like a lighter wok is my preference as I like to move the wok around as much as I stir whatever I'm cooking. Half the time I don't even need to use the shovel/spoon, I can just toss everything around using the wok. I don't think I'd be doing that with cast iron.

I can see the CI being useful for things outside of stir fry, however.


----------



## huesmann

IMO that's really just a wok-shaped cast iron pot. It's not a good replacement for a wok, as it doesn't have a holding handle, just lifting handles. You need a proper handle to be able to "jump" food around in a wok.


----------



## Two Knots

Well guys, I’m thinking the weight would be good cause it will sit firmly on the burner 
for cooking without sliding/ bouncing around. I think I’ll be able to lift it with both hands better than I can lift my heavy 12” pan.
Seonkyoung uses her’s by moving the food around with two wooden spoons, no shaking the pot. It is more like a deep saucepan rather than a wok.


----------



## wooleybooger

I don't do much of that pan shake and flipping thing anymore. Makes too much noise for one thing. I will need to get another set spoon and shovel when I buy a wok. Still have one of those bamboo cleaner brushes. Works pretty good on CI skillets so should be good on a CI wok TK.


----------



## Two Knots

When I try shake and flip it goes all over the stove.


----------



## J. V.

Joeywhat said:


> If that ends up being too heavy, go get a carbon steel wok from a restaurant supply store. Potentially an Asian market if they sell cookware. It's just as non stick as cast iron when eventually worn in and seasoned, but significantly lighter than iron
> It's what every Asian restaurant uses.


Carbon steel woks are traditional and the very best bet if you want to cook with one. Carbon steel traditional woks are great for steaming and even to fry an egg.
We clean ours and it goes back on the stove so I can use it any time I want. It great as a deep fryer too.



Two Knots said:


> When I try shake and flip it goes all over the stove.


Practice. Pour a cup of uncooked rice into the pan and practice.


----------



## wooleybooger

[QUOTE="J. V., post: 6373056, member: 9642]
Practice. Pour a cup of uncooked rice into the pan and practice.
[/QUOTE]

Agree it takes practice. Start with a small light pan. I learned when I worked the saute station in a restaurant kitchen. Six 10 inch pans going steady for 3 to 4 hours. Drop the ingredients, shake, drop next, etc. till got to the other end. Go backflip and shake all, go back shake flip plate give to assembly station. Start over, 3 minutes tops 6 plates. I worked the dinner hours.


----------



## Two Knots

Well it’s wonnerful, I love it cause with the deep slanted sides it’s easy to turn around the food with a flat wood utensil...After salting some sliced beef - I coated it with cornstarch and fried it in about a 1/2 cup of oil...I did it in three batches, it fried up crunchy in no time.
Then I removed the beef and most of the oil and fried up 1/2 chopped onion and 4 cloves of chopped garlic and some chopped pimento until cooked, then added back the beef and cooked all together for a few minutes. Then added about 2 cups of sauce that I had in the fridge. Stirred it while i cooked
pasta...served the beef over the pasta. The head guy loved it

The weight is good, the handles on both sides make it easy to lift...
I think I’m going to keep it on the stove all the time, cause I plan on using it a lot, and I love seeing it too!


----------



## Two Knots

And, I’m delighted that I have a lid from an old frying pan ( that I already tossed) 
that fits this wok perfectly.


----------



## Jackofall1

We have had this one for some time now and it works wonderfully 



https://www.calphalon.com/cookware/calphalon-signature-hard-anodized-nonstick-12-inch-flat-bottom-wok-with-cover/SAP_1948257.html


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, they work well, I’ve had two like it in the past, and they cook well...it was just too much to store and lug out and clean.
This one is a different kind...I just got is going to stay on top of my stove for frequent use. Also, my first test run today resulted in an easy clean up, just hot water and a paper towel dry.


----------



## Jackofall1

Two Knots said:


> Yes, they work well, I’ve had two like it in the past, and they cook well...it was just too much to store and lug out and clean.
> This one is a different kind...I just got is going to stay on top of my stove for frequent use. Also, my first test run today resulted in an easy clean up, just hot water and a paper towel dry.


Interesting, the wok is nonstick and cleans very easily as for storage we do have a cabinet with fry pans which this nests with very well, and it heats very nicely good even heat


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, I’m sure it cooks well and cleans well..my wolfgang Puck stainless steel one was a bear to clean. As for storage - I’m definitely in need of another kitchen to store all the stuff I have...As I said recently I have 10,000 pounds of stuff in a 5,000 pound kitchen.
I just ordered this today...more stuff!


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> I just ordered this today...more stuff!


How do you keep the grease from going rancid? Are you storing it? Refrigerator?


----------



## wooleybooger

If I kept all the cast iron I like to use on the surface of my cooktop there wouldn't be any room left for other stuff. I don't even try to use my big CI dutch oven on the cooktop anymore. I don't think I can lift it that high and I know if full of oil I couldn't easily get if off the cooktop. Still there is a 9" round griddle, 9/10 skillet and an 8" square baking pan. It also works for bacon, etc. All on a 5 burner cooktop.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> How do you keep the grease from going rancid? Are you storing it? Refrigerator?


I’ve stored used oil many times in the past, especially bacon fat without a problem.
storing it in the fridge would help.


----------



## Two Knots

Wooley, I’m only planning on keeping this one stovetop cause I plan on using it a lot. 
Keeping it in the back of the middle burner it doen’t interfere with the other burners.
Ya know, When I cook, I usually only use two burners at a time,


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah I usually only use two burners at a time except when canning. I'll use 3 or 4 burners then depending on if water bath or pressure canning.
Couple of insomniacs here.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah I usually only use two burners at a time except when canning. I'll use 3 or 4 burners then depending on if water bath or pressure canning.
> Couple of insomniacs here.


LOL...I’m up researching making egg rolls...I have to get to the market today to get the wrappers...also water chestnuts or bean sprouts can be added, I’ll have to pick up that...I can make shrimp or ground pork ones, or both...  
Have you ever made egg rolls?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> LOL...I’m up researching making egg rolls...I have to get to the market today to get the wrappers...also water chestnuts or bean sprouts can be added, I’ll have to pick up that...I can make shrimp or ground pork ones, or both...
> Have you ever made egg rolls?


 I've made Vietnamese spring rolls. Not a lot of difference. I think I posted the recipe here somewhere. Ah here it is.









Korean Dish


Fish sauce, by itself, smells nasty. Once mixed in with food, you don’t smell it anymore. It imparts a deeper more complex flavor than just using salt. I use it in stews and soups. Since living in Chicago, I’ve found (rather, tasted) that the Vietnamese (lots of Vietnamese restas here) adds...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Joeywhat

The trick with egg rolls is to thoroughly chop the mixture. You can't have a bunch of whole bean sprouts in there, when you take a bite half the filling will come out with you. A bit of MSG also does a lot for flavor with them. 

I used to work at a Chinese restaurant back when I was in school. Their egg rolls were the best of any I've tried. They never would tell me the specific spice blend, but I know there's plenty of ground pepper, some cinnamon, MSG, and salt. I also suspect celery salt would be a good one (to replace the regular salt).


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> How do you keep the grease from going rancid? Are you storing it? Refrigerator?


I keep mine in the Fridge and it never goes blinky. I do strain it as I put it into the jar.


----------



## BigJim

My stars people, you are killing me here. lol All the fantastic food and new cooking utensils, I love this thread.


----------



## wooleybooger

I want one of these.








60" Gas Range - VGR560


Essentially two of the existing 30" VGR ranges in one 60" unit featuring the VSH sealed burner system and two large gas ovens, this range is the epitome of professional performance for your home.



www.vikingrange.com





They make em so somebody must have enough money to buy one.


----------



## huesmann

Nik333 said:


> How do you keep the grease from going rancid? Are you storing it? Refrigerator?


If it's going rancid you're not using it fast enough!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> When I try shake and flip it goes all over the stove.


OK briefly back on topic sorta.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> I want one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60" Gas Range - VGR560
> 
> 
> Essentially two of the existing 30" VGR ranges in one 60" unit featuring the VSH sealed burner system and two large gas ovens, this range is the epitome of professional performance for your home.
> 
> 
> 
> www.vikingrange.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make em so somebody must have enough money to buy one.


A few of my clients had the Viking and some had the Thermador, both are way way out of my range. They are amazing though so much has changed on them over the years. I liked the Viking best, it just looks mean.
So much for being back on topic. lol Sorry


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> So much for being back on topic. lol Sorry


What was the topic at the OP?


----------



## gthomson

I love the wok this lady uses - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQG_fzADCunBTV1KwjkfAQQ
(aside from her cooking a lot of meat, and me being vegan )
But I love the wok - looks like cast iron, maybe close to 30" diameter and built into the cabinet.
I'd like to find one of those for a future outside kitchen.


----------



## Nik333

gthomson said:


> I love the wok this lady uses - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQG_fzADCunBTV1KwjkfAQQ
> (aside from her cooking a lot of meat, and me being vegan )
> But I love the wok - looks like cast iron, maybe close to 30" diameter and built into the cabinet.
> I'd like to find one of those for a future outside kitchen.


Beautiful video. One thing I see right off the bat is the meat is in a natural fiber basket. You can't clean baskets like that!


----------



## J. V.

Nik333 said:


> How do you keep the grease from going rancid? Are you storing it? Refrigerator?


I usually put the bacon grease into the fridge.
But I keep Manteca (lard) on my counter and it never needs refrigeration.
Says so right on the container.


----------



## Nik333

J. V. said:


> I usually put the bacon grease into the fridge.
> But I keep Manteca (lard) on my counter and it never needs refrigeration.
> Says so right on the container.


Because of the preservative.
"Ingredients: *lard* and hydrogenate *lard*. bha, propyl gallate and citric acid added to help protect flavor. . . " Mar 9, 2017

*Manteca - Armour - Open Food Facts*


----------



## Two Knots

Well, I couldn’t find egg roll wrappers in the Asian store but they had spring roll wrappers.
My little wok did a great job...only needed about one minute on each side to brown up
@ 350* oil temp. They were very good shrimp egg (spring) rolls.

First I stirred fried all the ingredients in the wok, then removed it to a big bowl...shut the fire down while I made up the egg rolls...then toweled out the wok and added the oil and heated it too 350*
First that I made egg rolls...I froze the leftovers (10) for another day. 

Have I told you how much I love this wok!


----------



## wooleybooger

Looks good Joann and yes we know how much you like your wok.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Looks good Joann and yes we know how much you like your wok.


Yup, even the head knot loves it, says he likes it atop the stove too. 
Always ready and waiting to go!


----------



## Nik333

J. V. said:


> I usually put the bacon grease into the fridge.
> But I keep Manteca (lard) on my counter and it never needs refrigeration.
> Says so right on the container.


I guess it depends where you live. I put out Manteca for starving feral cats & it's always melted, lately!

It has a preservative to keep it from going rancid.


----------



## DoomsDave

My woks are a bit crusty around the edges, I gave up heavy cleaning long ago.

I'm with @Nik333 the big thing seems to be that woks are built for speed, the point being they cool down as well as heat up fast, for nice, crispy stir fried vegetables that even spoiled bratty children will eat.


----------

